# Prehistoric Beauties Charming Our Lake



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

When we decided to retire in 2000 we had a number of ideas as to where to settle in our latter years. We lived in the Greater San Francisco Bay Area at the time and knew that we would only accumulate the capital at ages 59 and 54 to retire comfortably by leaving San Francisco and moving to some place where housing and living expenses were more reasonable. We had to get out of Caliornia for practical reasons having to do with California State income taxes had we remained there so we considered places in the United States such as New Mexico, the Alabama Coast and Southern France until one day it dawned on us that our retirement destination should be Latin America for a number of reasons. Colombia seemed enticing but in 2000 the place was too violent with an ongoing civil war so we chose Mexico considering several regions of that country but finally settling on the shores of Lake Chapala - that country´s largest natural lake (a muddy sump actually, draining the massive surrounding Lerma Basin) largely because of its notably wonderful climate and the lake´s proximity to Metropolitan Guadalajara and its airport- one fine big city and airport, I might add. We have now lived on that lake plus the Chiapas Highlands for 15 years. 

All of this paean to this huge muddy sump (today, about 50 miles in length and, at its widest about 12 miles across surrounded by picturesque mountains adding to the charm of the lake while not overwhelming it,) is because I just was down at the lakeshore here in the Six Corners área of West Ajijic and this was a normally beautiful day on the lake with the heavy breezes blowing up a surf on the lakeshore and temperaturas in the usual range of about 75F. Well, one of the things Canada bestows upon us at Lake Chapala are the flocks of amazingly gorgeous freshwater pelicans who, like Canadian humans, winter here when it gets too damned cold up there and I must tell you guys that, while I have lived on a number of sea beaches from Alabama to California to France to East Africa, I have never seen more beautiful and grand birds than these enormous and prehistoric white peilcans that grace our shores here at Lake Chapala when they, as is true of Canadian humans, come here to escape that God-forsaken tundra and arctic forest for Central Mexico every winter. This afternoon I was mesmerized by their beauty especially as they floated upon the lake on a beautiful and windy day with the backdrop of splendid neighboring Mount Garcia across the lake. 

OK, I´ll admit it; something good comes out of Canada and I´m not speaking of that awflul hash that is the regional dish of Quebec.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There will be an uprising in defense of poutine. Potato farmers and dairymen, unite! Good gravy y‘all !


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=RVGRINGO;7063282]There will be an uprising in defense of poutine. Potato farmers and dairymen, unite! Good gravy y‘all ![/QUOTE]_

OK, RV. Thanks for reminding me that the name of that dish from Quebec is poutine. I have never tried poutine but why don´t you send me your récipe - seriously. Just to show good faith, here is my récipe for "Brisslin Chicken" an old Alabama BBQ standby usually prepared during an all-day fiesta staring at about 1:00PM and served up around 5:00PM. :

*Take a chicken cut into at least half or maybe quartered.
*Find yourself a BBQ grill with a cover.
*Soak some hickory chips so that they smoke rather than flame up.
*Build a charcoal fire and, after it subsides and turns grey (say 20 minutes or so). place the soaked hickory chips on top. 
* Make a marinade of balsamic or normal red wine vinegar plus Worcestershire Sauce, lots of garlic, some red pepper to taste and lots of butter and you will want to spread this marinade over the chicken pieces often while it´s smoking over the covered hickory fire.
* Get loaded with some fine whiskey while this process is underway.
* Make a potato salad to your liking. To each his/her own.
*Have a case of ice cold beer handy.
* Toast some hamburger buns covered with butter and the marinade.
* Make some banana pudding or apple crisp.
* Do not worry if you screw this up as in the Alabama tradition, you´ll probably pass out before the chicken is ready. 
* Smoke a joint to improve the overall experience.
* Do not plan to drive anywhere after this which is not a South Alabama rule but makes good sense. Lots of chickens crossing the road.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It all sounds good, too rustic, but good
All but the joint


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Poutine is simple: Make the best crispy french fries that you can, put some cheese curds on top and drench with your favorite milk gravy. Sausage bits are optional.


----------

